# Josh 6:16



## clark thompson (Feb 23, 2016)

Joshua 6:16 King James Version (KJV)
16 And it came to pass at the seventh time, when the priests blew with the trumpets, Joshua said unto the people, Shout; for the LORD hath given you the city.

Joshua 6:16
ECB 16 And so be it, the seventh time, the priests blast the shophars, and Yah Shua says to the people, Shout! - for Yah Veh gives you the city!

These are my thoughts. 
They believed the word of the Lord before He acted, we are to have this type of faith as well.


----------



## KeithW (Feb 23, 2016)

The best definition of faith I have ever found is in Romans 4.



KJV said:


> Romans 4:20-22 He staggered not at the promise of God through unbelief; but was strong in faith, giving glory to God; And being fully persuaded that, what he had promised, he was able also to perform. And therefore it was imputed to him for righteousness.


God makes promises. Do we believe that God is both faithful to keep His promises and has the power to keep His promises? 

This is the kind of faith Abraham acted upon when he offered his son Isaac.



KJV said:


> Hebrews 11:17-19 By faith Abraham, when he was tried, offered up Isaac: and he that had received the promises offered up his only begotten son, Of whom it was said, That in Isaac shall thy seed be called: Accounting that God was able to raise him up, even from the dead; from whence also he received him in a figure.


Abraham believed God still had to keep the earlier promise He made to Abraham about Isaac so look at what Abraham reasoned out about how God would keep His promise.


----------



## clark thompson (Mar 22, 2016)

Joshua 6:17
KJV 17 And the city shall be accursed, even it, and all that are therein, to the LORD: only Rahab the harlot shall live, she and all that are with her in the house, because she hid the messengers that we sent.
ECB 17 And the city becomes devoted to Yah Veh - it and all therein: only, Rachab the whore lives - she and all with her in the house, because she hid the angels we sent.

These are my thoughts.
When we serve the Lord, He rewards us.


----------



## clark thompson (Apr 19, 2016)

Joshua 6:18
KJV 18 And ye, in any wise keep yourselves from the accursed thing, lest ye make yourselves accursed, when ye take of the accursed thing, and make the camp of Israel a curse, and trouble it.
ECB 18 And you, be on guard of the devoted, lest you become devoted when you take of the devotement; and set the camp of Yisra El a devotement, and trouble it.

These are my thoughts.
When we take for ourselves something the Lord has told us not to we take at a risk of becoming cursed or without God’s favor.


----------

